# Points calculator sections explained



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

I have tried the points calculator and have found myself in some confusion. I want to clarify things section wise so that I may know that I am doing it correct.

My first question is about the first section "Skilled Employment".

What does it mean when it says, Is your work, or offer of employment, in NZ 
Skill Shortage or Future Growth Area"?

If I am working in Skill Shortage or Future Growth Area, but outside NZ, can I claim the points. 

Or simply put, I have done nothing in NZ, no education, job, or even an offer, can we say yes to any of the questions in the first section. It appears to be so but I want to make sure.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

pr2b said:


> I have tried the points calculator and have found myself in some confusion. I want to clarify things section wise so that I may know that I am doing it correct.
> 
> My first question is about the first section "Skilled Employment".
> 
> ...


Simple answer is Yes you can.

It means .....
Is the work you are doing / have been doing in your own country in an area of absolute skill shortage or future growth area.

OR 

Is the offer of employment you have secured from an NZ employer in an area of absolute skill shortage or future growth area.

example - if you are an electrical engineer in your home country you can obviously claim you have the experience of working in an area of absolute skilled shortage so long as you also satisfy the academic component off the Long Term Skill Shortage List.
Doesn't matter that you have done nothing in NZ.

Clear as mud ;-)


----------



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

Now, I have been given the exact opposite advice - I went to an emigration expo a couple of weeks ago and asked the people from immigration New Zealand and they said the first section relates only to a job / offer in New Zealand. Points are claimed elsewhere for experience in other countries, so I don't think you can claim them. Confusing, huh?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

shammy said:


> Now, I have been given the exact opposite advice - I went to an emigration expo a couple of weeks ago and asked the people from immigration New Zealand and they said the first section relates only to a job / offer in New Zealand. Points are claimed elsewhere for experience in other countries, so I don't think you can claim them. Confusing, huh?


Now I've checked the ops manual......always a good thing to have on hand

INZ Operational Manual Issue Date: 14/05/2013

I may well be wrong and the advice you have been given may well be right - it should be if it was given by Immigration NZ themselves!!!
It does appear that the "Skilled Employment" section only relates to New Zealand, however I'm sure I ticked yes for working in an area of absolute skilled shortage but in the UK ?
Seems so long ago I can't quite remember.

It also seems that the "Relevant Work Experience" part of the EOI is where you claim for experience outside of NZ.

I stand corrected....again!!!


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Now I've checked the ops manual......always a good thing to have on hand
> 
> 
> I may well be wrong and the advice you have been given may well be right - it should be if it was given by Immigration NZ themselves!!!
> ...



Just to keep it clear for the new comers:

It means if someone has NOT studied, worked, or been offered a job in NZ then they can not claim any points in the first section.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

Now lets go to the next section on the points calculator, which is "Qualifications"

My questions are 

1- If we have a higher level degree which was gained after completing the lower level degree, do we claim points for each or just the higher one?
An example is that I have a Bachelor degree (level 7) and then a Masters degree (level 9), so should I say Yes in both the questions or just say Yes in the question where it says "Do you have a recognised level 9 or 10 post-graduate qualification (Master's Degree or Doctorate)?"

- What is the purpose and meaning of the third question 
"Did you begin your study for level 3, 4, 5 or 6 recognised qualification on or before 24 July 2011?"

- If the qualification is related to both in Future Growth Area (FGA) and Absolute Skills Shortage (ASS), then we get 10 points for each or just 10 bonus points max? 
Example is that I am Software Engineer which falls under FGA and is also listed for ASS, would I be given 10 points or 20.

4- It appears that if we are not working or has the offer of employment from NZ then we can not claim points for the qualification related to FGA. Is this statement correct?

Example: I am a software engineer by profession and studying at the moment (NOT WORKING) but had worked for 4 years after finishing the level 7 bachelor degree in Computer Science. Would I be able to claim bonus points for FGA. The problem here is that we are not claiming the points for current employment or an offer of employment from NZ therefore we can not claim these points.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

pr2b said:


> Now lets go to the next section on the points calculator, which is "Qualifications"
> 
> My questions are
> 
> ...


1. Just the higher one.

2. No idea the purpose of the question "Did you begin your study for level 3, 4, 5 or 6 recognised qualification on or before 24 July 2011?"
Have a look in the Ops Manual maybe.....
INZ Operational Manual Issue Date: 14/05/2013
Doesn't apply to you though since you are claiming for a qualification higher than these levels.

3. Doubt you'll get the 10 points for FGA as you can't satisfy the associated part in the Skilled Employment section.

4. Correct as far as I can tell.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> 1. Just the higher one.
> 
> 2. No idea the purpose of the question "Did you begin your study for level 3, 4, 5 or 6 recognised qualification on or before 24 July 2011?"
> Have a look in the Ops Manual maybe.....
> ...


It appears that it does not matter if we tick the qualification relevant to both FGA and ASS OR we tick one. The points remain the same. So for my understanding if my qualification is relevant to ASS then it does not matter if it is relevant to FGA or not and whether or not I claim points for FGA. Please correct me if it is wrong as others may also see this while filling in their applications.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

Now for the "Relevant Work Experience" section.

The third question here is again similar to what we had in Qualifications section

"Number of years work experience in any one of New Zealand's:"

- If we have work experience in the field that falls under FGA (for example Software Engineering falls under ICT) then does it have to be gained in NZ or it can be anywhere?

- Similarly if we had worked in a profession which is listed in ASS, does this experience has to be gained in NZ to claim the points?

- An associated point to be reconfirmed here is about the Comparable Labour Market and ASS, we tick Yes if we have worked in a profession listed as ASS but that was in a country which is not listed in the comparable markets list.


----------

